# Delete Button in Gmail!



## goobimama (Aug 19, 2005)

For all those who think Gmail is a perfect email service except that to delete an email you had to click twice! Well here's a tickler, the guys at GreaseMonkey have come up with a script which adds a Delete button next to the Archive button. The Button simply does what the "Move to Thrash" option does in the More Actions Menu.

*www.arantius.com/misc/img/gdb-shot.png

Unfortunately, or fortunately, this only works in Firefox. So, Boohoo to you IE users...

Here's the Link: Arantius.com


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 19, 2005)

hey why to delete emails ?

it has 2--gb and going above daily ..increasing mail

i dont delete my mails

i use opers mail client for clear and sharp mails


----------



## cvvikram (Aug 19, 2005)

yes they are increasing the mailbox size daily ....i think there is no need of deleting mail at all    ...(kidding)


----------



## shwetanshu (Aug 19, 2005)

but if u dont delete ur mails, wont ur inbox looks very cluttered, i have my only 20 mails at a time in my gmail.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2005)

U can use filters and label controls along with archiving to make ur inbx clutter free, use the services to the full extent pals...


----------



## rajat22 (Aug 19, 2005)

If they are wiling to keep junks, why to delete 8)


----------



## Charley (Aug 19, 2005)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> but if u dont delete ur mails, wont ur inbox looks very cluttered, i have my only 20 mails at a time in my gmail.



It will, but have u noticed an option to archive the mails. That will help organise them...


----------



## siriusb (Aug 19, 2005)

Come on ppl, to someone with tons of spam and virus attached mails in their inbox, this button might be helpful than the archive button. You don't want to keep them around, do you? I don't know about yous, but I delete all the spams promptly.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 19, 2005)

Spam? No spam in inbox, ever.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 20, 2005)

....or the spambox. I don't require that script, ofcourse. But I am just citing that it's not as useless as might be cited here.


----------



## Gaurav (Aug 20, 2005)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> but if u dont delete ur mails, wont ur inbox looks very cluttered, i have my only 20 mails at a time in my gmail.



why don't you create a folder named read and move all the read mails to it.


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 20, 2005)

make filters. organise ur mails. why to delete?

hey keep ur trash clean naywaz!

i have used 122 MB(only 5%) and very much confortable wid my 2600 mails organised into labels.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 20, 2005)

I don't know about you guys, but I have a couple of subscriptions including that to Techtree and a Calvin n Hobbes comic strip thing. Now they arrive everyday in my inbox and I don't have any use for them after I have looked at them. So, I find it better to delete than to Archive, probably why my account is still 18 MB used...

Goobimama


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 20, 2005)

Yep sometimes u got to delete some stuff like private ones and junk...
Also, one cant create more than 20 filters if usin the webmail, if usin POP then infinite i guess...

p.s-can u tell me the subscribe link plz ?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 27, 2005)

This extension is an excellent find by goobimama. Great extension. I think Google should include this feature in Gmail.


----------



## anubhav_har (Aug 28, 2005)

thanks man.. nice find


----------



## vignesh (Aug 28, 2005)

I just like to 4 mails in my inbox.the rest I label them and archive them and I star the emails that are important for easy retrival .


----------

